# O Scale vehicles?



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

I am looking for O scale cars and trucks that are not too expensive. They do not have to be die cast....just decent looking. I have a drive in movie to fill in with cars and a diner that needs some cars and trucks. Also....I know 1:48 is O scale....but I would settle for 1:50. I have 4 vehicles I picked up at the train store and they are a bit large I think.

If you have some links for me to purchase the vehicles, please post them? Just don't want to dip into my 401 just to get some cars and trucks on the layout. 

Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

teddybearturbine said:


> I am looking for O scale cars and trucks that are not too expensive. They do not have to be die cast....just decent looking. I have a drive in movie to fill in with cars and a diner that needs some cars and trucks. Also....I know 1:48 is O scale....but I would settle for 1:50. I have 4 vehicles I picked up at the train store and they are a bit large I think.
> 
> If you have some links for me to purchase the vehicles, please post them? Just don't want to dip into my 401 just to get some cars and trucks on the layout.
> 
> Dave



1/43 would work too.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The five buck metal cars at the drug store are close. I have the coal truck and a few of the other cars. Dept stores carry some but lately the scale is hard to find.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

WalMart carries a line that will fit in nicely at $5-7 per car...


----------



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

The biggest problem is the "Cars 2" movie has flooded the market with 0 scale cartoons cars and trucks. I have been to Toys R Us with no luck. I will try Wall Mart tomorrow. Thanks guys.

Dave


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Your comment that O scale cars look large got to me. I have some tinplate villas, 3 1/2 x4 and 4x5. O scale cars are large next to then. A 1:48 early 50's pickup measures 4 1/2 lg. A bit large. Same with the lionel dinner. Are the buildings undersize or is it just me


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

inxy said:


> Your comment that O scale cars look large got to me. I have some tinplate villas, 3 1/2 x4 and 4x5. O scale cars are large next to then. A 1:48 early 50's pickup measures 4 1/2 lg. A bit large. Same with the lionel dinner. Are the buildings undersize or is it just me


Most older building were made to fit several gauges. Originally most 0
gauge also fit 1 gauge and standard gauge as well. So these were oversized.
Later being made to fit S gauge and OO gauge as well. So as pointed out
a bit undersized is very common. But then again, I have tracks right behind
the house and trust me when locomotives went by was in the two story range
at the top of the locomotive. So the later items are a much better fit.
Going with 1/50 size cars will help out try to avoid the 1/43 size these will
dwarf the buildings.


Pookybear


----------



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

Great points guys. I bought a couple 57 Chevys and a couple mid 50s pick up trucks and in the train store....I thought they looked good. Got home....and they looked too big. Nice looking models though. OK.... 1:50 is what I will look for.

Dave


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for your post pookybear. Time for 1:50 scale.

B


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Wal-Mart has a house brand that (I think) is called "Adventure Cars." They are inexpensive as medium scale cars go, BUT YOU HAVE TO CHECK THE SCALE on the bottom of the car itself (the scale isn't shown on the packaging). They had a bunch, but only the Ford Explorer Sportrac was within the 1/43-1/48 range - everything else was either too large or too small.

FWIW


----------



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

The last piece of the puzzle for me is that the cars and trucks must be of the 30s, 40s, and mid 50s. Yes, I know I am being pickie, but I am going for the end of steam and beginning of diesels along with electromotives. 

So....that is what I am am looking for and I should have been more clear about it.

Dave


----------



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I found decent deal on what I was looking for! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260877738800?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice find! They look in great shape, and there's some vintage-era stuff there, too.


----------



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah....I am very happy with the auction. I love Ebay!!!

Dave


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Those are the cars that I buy!. I have a bus but not one of those. I have the red and light green trucks plus the dark green van. I think they are 1/43 scale. Glad you found what you were searching for.


----------



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

I have tried finding 1:48 cars and trucks of the 40's and 50's and had no luck. So the ones I bought was my "I give up" effort.  If would have had a modern layout, I would have had a lot easier time finding vehicles. When I get more done on the layout, I will post some photos.

Dave


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

If one looks at Matchbox "Collectables" and "Models of Yesterday" one will find some 1:48 pieces from the days of old.

B


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's lots of 1:48 cars on eBay, take you pick.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_kw=1:48&_kw=Car&_dmpt=Diecast_Vehicles


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's lots of 1:48 cars on eBay, take you pick.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_kw=1:48&_kw=Car&_dmpt=Diecast_Vehicles


About 97% military and 1% 30's and 40's. Ran across the site in my searching. Checked the first 200 items listed. 

B


----------



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

With that search.... type the following: -disney -tamiya -rc -staghound -puma -lionel -MTH -williams -modelT

That takes out some of the unwanted stuff like Disney and Tamiya. The only thing that looked like the time period I want is that 51 Hudson. I refuse to pay $37.00 for a model. LOL! Also....the German cars just would not look right in the drive in movies.

So....I am still on the hunt.

Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Picky...picky...picky.


----------



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

Hahahahaha! I know....it drives the wife nuts!


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Dave, thanks for the search tip. The 51 Hudson is on my watch list and is holding at $11 since early yesterday afternoon. If it stays reasonable, it fits my 30-40's era trains. Back to NASCAR !

Bruce


----------



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

No worries Bruce!


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

The 51 Hudson went for $23.57 shipping included. A tad too much.

B


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Look here: http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums?a=tpc&f=619103053&m=9502978817&r=9502978817#9502978817

This guy is selling off a bunch of them.


----------

